# over the counter eye cleaner



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Has anyone had any good results with the over the counter ear cleaners? Once they've started head shaking is it too late?


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

oops the subject should read ear ...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would go to vet.
Brady Started to scratch his ear then Sat I saw him shaking head 
by that time too late vet was closed lucky I have extra medicine and he is fine now


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

I found the greatest stuff at Petsmart. It's a 3-step process but I don't do the first step:
1) R-7 Ear Powder
2) R-7 Ear Cleaner
3) R-7 Drying Ear Creme

The drying creme is the greatest thing ever! It's also easy to apply since it's more cream than liquid, I put some on cotton ball then apply inside ear and it doesn't bother him at all since it's not running down his ears. And it really works!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Max how long does it take to work? I have been doing the otomax for Rocky and it doesnt seem to be working this time.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Danielle, IMHO Otomax doesn't work very well in most cases. You don't want to use the Otomax for extending periods of time as it may result in a ruptured ear drum.

I use Zymox products. Angela W, from the board steered me to them a few years ago. EntirleyPets - Zymox 

My Male has seasonal allergies, so I use the stuff with the Hyrdocortisone in it to make his ears feel better.

I have used the ear wash, the drop, I also have the Spray, wipes and Medicated rinse. So far I like all the products and they seem to work well.

Val


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Val have you ever tried the Petsmart stuff recommended here? 

Do you use more than one product at a time? As I said currently he is on the drops and they just dont seem to be working this time.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Zymox with the drops it says not to use the cleaner. If my boys ears are bothering him I use the cleaner. But since it is his allery time it is the drops. 

No I haven't tried the Petsmart stuff listed, the nearest Petsmart is 45 miles away. We have a Petco which I don't go to very often. I get my food from a feed store, lots of stuff I order online. I live out in the country, so online shopping works good for me.

Val


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok thanks. I am guessing this cleaner is different then the vet cleaner you get? (Trying to remember the name of it, but am drawing a complete blank LOL)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For chronic yeasty ears, I use the stuff for vaginal yeast infections -- works better than anything prescription -- doesn't cause him to react horribly either. I can't remember the name of the one I use -- I get the generic one from Walmart -- I think it's the 3-day one.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you talking about Monistat type stuff?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I use Ark Naturals. My other dogs don't have ear problems, but Buddy, my foster had terrible ears when I got him last fall. He had black waxy streaks clear down his neck into his fur - stinky stuff.









I got him on good food and began using Ark and it has done wonders. He still occassionally has a little problem, but one treatment does it. Smells like cloves.

I don't get it at this site - I buy it from a local dog bakery and supply store.

http://www.nextag.com/Ark-Naturals-Ears-All-600200514/prices-html


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Dawn we have been to the vet for this numerous times. That is how we ended up with the biggest bottle of otomax he had. 

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. i will have to try some of these different products.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I took Quest to the vet and she has a yeast infection. I have been given drops for her ears. ack. It's like wrestling an alligator. Any suggestions on techniques to make this go better?

BTW the vet thinks it's some sort of seasonal allergy as she pointed out I was in there at almost the exact same date last year complaining of itchiness of body and ears. Does that sound viable to all you people with ear issues?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh yea the Seasonal Allergy thing, Lakota has it.

As far as putting in ear drops, I always tell my dog to sit (gives them and OB command to follow) then as quickly as I can get the drops in one ear, while I massage the ear I have yummy treats handy to give the dog while I massage the ear. I know peole have posted about smearing peanut butter on the Frig door. I have a wood fron Refrigerator so that isn't going to happen in my house.

Lakota would try all sorts of tricks at first, he would lay down and plaster his ear against the floor. His is usually just one ear that is really bad. I finally got tired of trying to coax and wrestle with him. I put his prong collar on and made him sit. Now I wouldn't do this with a dog that is growling or snapping or really fearful, but a dog that is just being a stubborn PIA I use that tool until they figure out they need to put up with the drops to get to the yummy treats that I only give when doing things they dislike.

Val


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Luckily I dont have that problem with Rocky. He has had so many ear drops and cleaning if I pick up the bottle he will lay down. He will let me know his ears are bothering him before I know. He stare at the bottle until I pick it up and then he lays down so I can do them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: over the counter ear cleaner*

I think the blue powder ear treatment is good. Onyx has had bacteria and yeast infections over the past year, and after the last one in June, I weekly clean her ears with the blue treatment, so far so good, but the seasonal allergies are kicking in now. We'll see if she develops one. I had an ear problem last year at this time, and I feel one coming on now when I blow my nose there is pressure/pain...I am tempted to use it myself!
_
Blue powder ear cleaner
The following is a homemade ear cleaner that I first learned about here at this site:
There are only three ingredients in it, all of which are very inexpensive and available at the drug store. One bottle of this mixture will cost under $3 and will provide dozens of treatments.
The alcohol is the carrier for the mixture--it dissolves wax and is antiseptic, and evaporates quickly so the ears do not remain wet. Gentian violet is an old-fashioned germ-killer (along the lines of merthiolate, that sort of topical tincture). And boric acid powder--which I think is the key ingredient--adjusts the ph of the ear to make it inhospitable to fungus. This powder doesn't dissolve, it's just suspended in the alcohol, so when the alcohol dries it leaves a very fine dusting of this acidic powder inside the ear canal.
BLUE POWER EAR CLEANER
*INGREDIENTS:
16 Oz. bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol (standard 70%)
4 Tablespoons of Boric Acid Powder (drug store item)
16 Drops of Gentian Violet Solution 1% (drug store item)
Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well.
You will need to shake solution every time you use it to disperse the Boric Acid Powder. Purchase a flexible plastic bottle with the opening at the top so that the solution may be gently squeezed out and dispense solution to affected ears.* The ideal is a hair-dye bottle available at a pharmacy, Wal-Mart, Target, etc, or a beauty supply store._

When treating your dog with this, it is best to do it outside, when they shake their ears after the great ear massage you have given them, it may stain carpet/clothing...I use cotton balls to get the excess out before Onyx shakes her head.


----------

